# JSF 2.0 Navigationsregel funktioniert nicht



## duddits (27. Aug 2010)

Hallo zusammen ,

ich habe folgende Login-Maske (login.xhtml) mit dem ich zurück zur Startseite (index.xhtml) möchte:


```
<h:form>

	<p:panel id="panel" header="JESL - Login" style="margin-bottom:10px;">
		<p:messages />
		<h:panelGrid columns="3">
			<h:outputLabel for="username" value="Benutzername: " />
			<h:inputText id="username" value="#{loginBean.username}" required="true" label="Benutzername" />
			<p:message for="username" />
			
			<h:outputLabel for="password" value="Kennwort: " />
			<h:inputSecret id="password" value="#{loginBean.password}" required="true" label="Kennwort"/>
			<p:message for="password" />
		</h:panelGrid>
	

	<p:commandButton update="panel,display" value="Anmelden" actionListener="#{loginBean.CheckValidUser}"  />
	<p:commandButton value="Zurück" action="index"/>
</p:panel>
	
</h:form>
```

Mein Problem ist, das der zweite <p:commandButton> nicht funktioniert. Obwohl meiner Meinung nach die NavigationRule dafür richtig sein sollte:

```
<navigation-rule>
		<from-view-id>/login.xhtml</from-view-id>
		<navigation-case>
			<from-outcome>index</from-outcome>
			<to-view-id>/index.xhtml</to-view-id>
		</navigation-case>
	</navigation-rule>
```

Dennoch reagiert der Button nicht.

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Unterstützung 

Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Cage Hunter (28. Aug 2010)

Die CommandButtons von PrimeFaces benutzen standardmäßig Ajax, also entweder wie beim 1. Button Ziele im Update-Parameter angeben oder Ajax deaktivieren


----------



## duddits (31. Aug 2010)

Das hatte ich tatsächlich vergessen  Vielen Dank - jetzt funktioniert es einwandfrei


----------

